# Colour combination question



## sztriki (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi all, new arrival here!
I'm planning on painting a rather large piece for my living room and having some trouble figuring out the background color. I made a mockup with photoshop just to have the main proportions in place. Basically the two smaller canvases would be rather abstract bits (not nearly as detailed as that robot head looks) forming an overarching S curve with the two main figures sort of blending in. The main colours I'd be using are red, silver and black. I'm really not happy with the greyish-greenish background that I currently have on the mockup. Any advice on what would go with red and silver as a neutral background? I was thinking black-ish, but I'd be doing it with acrylic calligraphy inks and would want to do some nice black drop/flow tones. Also that pastel colour around the canvases is the wall colour. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Hard to say something without see the stuff:


----------



## sztriki (Oct 30, 2018)

Bloody attachement didn't work. Hopefully the link will:

http://oi63.tinypic.com/bhac61.jpg


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi! In your artwork the background will be nice any dark color. Black and deep blue are the good colors for this. You can mix both of them in the abstract way.😃😉


----------

